# Opinions on my herd, please?



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey all!

There's (hopefully) going to be a show in my area in November. Seeing as all 4 of my doelings are in the same age category, it would be a waste to put all 4 in the show. I'm trying to figure out my best 2, and need some opinions because, honestly none of them look very good to me..but I'm inexperienced. These pics may not be what ya'll need, but I tried. I didn't have any help and all my attempts to place their feet evenly were futile. Ok, so here goes.

First up is Sumi. ADGA registered name Little Hooters LB Katsumi (in case anyone wants to look up her pedigree). DOB 1/15/12, so she's 7.5 months old. She is between 19 and 20 inches tall.










Next is Lovey. ADGA registered name Gotta B Kid N Live Laugh Love. She's one I was having trouble getting weight on. She's smaller than the others, but her condition is much better now. DOB 2/2/12 she's 7 months old. She is about 16 inches tall.










Next is Tootsie. I haven't sent her registration is, but she will be Gotta B Kid N Say No More if it's available. She's Lovey's twin sister, so her pedigree is the same. DOB 2/2/12 she's 7 months old. She is between 17 and 18 inches tall. She was the hardest to photograph..she's tucking her butt in one pic and got her head turned in the other lol.



















And the last doe is Sunni. ADGA registered name Gotta B Kid N Sweet Sun Angel. DOB 2/4/12 so she's just about 7 months old as well. She's between 18 and 19 inches tall.



















And then there's my buckling, Walker. ADGA registered name Tiny Starz Clay Walker DOB 1/28/12 so he's just over 7 months old. He is about 19 inches tall. His grandfather on his damns side is Old Mountain Farm Stag, who I think I've seen mentioned here before. His grandmother is Fairlea Flower Power who, based on my limited opinion has a beautiful udder. I had a pic of his dams udder, but I lost it.



















I realized that these pics aren't that great lol..they looked better on my phone then they do on the computer. I'll try to take some others while they're out in the yard. They were all kinda fighting against being tied, shifting back and forth.

Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great attempt at pics but the goats fighting against the lead really doesn't do them justice. Getting pics as they move naturally if you don't have help setting them up would be better as they all look "awkward" with steep, high rumps. The last pic of Walker is great! Shows his uphill stance, great brisket and rear leg angulation.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Liz.. You do have some pretty gals!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Liz! I figured as much..I'll work on getting more pics tomorrow.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I see no glaring faults really...the does seem downhill. Walker doesn't have the greatest front legs...but your herd doesn't look bad. Show 'em and see how they do. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The first doe most certainly bring. It's a toss up between the third and fourth doe for me. I would have to put my hands on them to feel for loose elbows and shoulders etc. but those would be my choices. Bucks aren't shown in the same class (or show for that matter) as does so he can go and compete on his own.


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks ya'll. I had planned on taking the first and fouth does, but wanted some outside opinions before I decided for sure. The November show will probably be a doe only show, as the one last year was. I just wanted opinions on Walker. I won't get to show him til March. I'd love to just take them all, but health certificates and entry fees for 4 goats who are competing against each other doesn't make sense. I'll try to get some more pictures that show them better.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

To my inexperienced eye, I also picked the first and fourth.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok. I'm adding some new pics of them standing naturally out in the yard. It took forever to get these since I had to wait for them to lift their heads.

Ok, here's Katsumi.

















Next up is Lovey


















Then Tootsie

















and finally Sunni-who I noticed seems to toe-out pretty noticably in her back legs.


















I did notice that the girls seems to be downhill..is that something they could possibly grow out of since they're all around 7 months old?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes...they can grow into their true form, they're at that awkward stage in growth that all kids go through.
Katsumi and Sunni would be who I'd choose though it was a toss up between Sunni and Tootsie!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Our doe Busy Bee went through a very downhill stage -- now she is much more level and very beautiful.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just an update for anyone who didn't see my post...thanks for your advice and good eyes! I took Sunni and Katsumi as suggested and Sunni walked away with Grand Champion Jr. Doe and Best Jr. Doe in Show in ring one. Katsumi got Reserve Grand Champion Jr. Doe in ring 2. It was an awesome day!


----------

